# Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 Old School Amplifier Rare



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 Old School Amplifier Rare on eBay.ca (item 270713075163 end time 06-Mar-11 14:06:21 EST)


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

$32 for shipping instant deal killer


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Ha. That's actually the new school P150. The old school P150 looked like this:










http://dereckwillis.smugmug.com/Hobbies/oldschool/lit/RF-Punch150-Mosfet/1097019822_yYgBB-X3.jpg


----------



## gtobobby (Mar 6, 2010)

Those were the great amps of 1990-91 or so. I still have one and that sucker still packs a punch(no pun intended).


----------



## ESW (May 15, 2009)

Exactly! $32 for shipping?!?! Does that include installation?


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

weren't those amps popular because you could just change out the capacitors without doing anything else to have them make insane power?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

hell guys, thats not bad for shipping.. If your in the states.. damn he is in canada


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

blueatlanta said:


> weren't those amps popular because you could just change out the capacitors without doing anything else to have them make insane power?


LOl What? 

I had a Punch 45 when I was 17. I fried that ***** so bad that the board was like charcoal. The power wire melted everything from the battery to the amp. The car was smoking... 

I learned that these amps have a grounded chasis. I had the amp screwed into the back seat of a Nissan Stanza on a Kicker 15. I was messing around with it one night and touched the power wire ever so slightly on the amp chassis. POOF! .....


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

blueatlanta said:


> weren't those amps popular because you could just change out the capacitors without doing anything else to have them make insane power?


Yes we ran on to 4 godfather 15's in a dodge colt back in 92. I got so hot it melted the paint off but never stopped workin


----------

